# Twin Falls Flowage



## Esoxonthefly421 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll be in the western UP in late July this year and I'm planning on trying this place out but I am in need of some helpful tips on the pike fishing there. This will be my first time there and I was only able to talk the wife into a day trip so I would like to make the best of it. Any info will help; lures, tactics, general areas, etc. I'm pretty new to pike fishing so anything will help. Thanks.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

there are numerous posts about the same info, try a search or look into some other threads.


----------



## Esoxonthefly421 (Mar 26, 2008)

Tried a search but nothing came up. Just looking for some general fishing info before I head up there.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

"Any info will help; lures, tactics, general areas, etc. I'm pretty new to pike fishing so anything will help. Thanks."

check out these posts.

[ Poll ] 1. Need help! Can't find em'
1. New Pike Fisher!

i dont know the area your heading to but some of this info might help.


----------



## pikeman1 (May 6, 2008)

I live in the U.P and have fished just about every pike lake around here. I have had good luck using spinnerbaits in every lake I have fished. I bought my spinnerbaits from a guy in LA in the past but he stopped making them so I got into making them for myself. I still have some for sale if your interested you can reach me at [email protected]
Cast spinnerbaits to any structure you can see(weed beds,logs,rocks)


----------

